# Machina Coffee ​🖤​​🖤​​🖤​



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

Bit of feedback regarding a recent transaction with Machina Coffee up in Scotland.

Ordered an Eureka Mignon Perfetto (white, black panel) and a MoccaMaster KBGT(silver) from them and I couldn't be happier with the service, truly top notch.

Could I have got the MoccaMaster slightly cheaper elsewhere? Probably. Would I risk not getting excellent service and items that are genuine and new inventory? Absolutely not.

I can't recommend them enough, to be honest.


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi @javmc. Thanks for this review. It gave me the confidence to buy (actually send a link to my wife so she could buy for my birthday) a Mignon Spec from them. Only place that appeared to have the Ivory and Chrome in stock. They also gave me good advice recommending the Spec over the Perfetto for a more espresso focussed brewer.

Would and probably will use again.


----------



## FlyingPianist (Feb 27, 2021)

I've just ordered a Minion Specialita in Matt black and chrome from Machina. I spoke to a very helpful guy on the phone on Friday and the best price I could find with the black and chrome. I haven't received the grinder yet so can't give feedback on delivery.


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 10, 2021)

Ordered a moccamaster from these guys (after being let down elsewhere). Great, friendly & helpful service & machine arrived as expected , within 48hours of ordering. 
Would defo use again & recommend.

And the moccamaster is gorgeous


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

I just brought my Fellow Ode from them. Ordered on Tuesday afternoon and it was despatched on Wednesday and delivered on Thursday. Great service and communication.


----------



## CafeColando (Apr 5, 2021)

Another satisfied customer for Machina. Ordered an Aergrind, Aeropress, and some beans for work/travel and it was delivered within a couple of days. Good communication. Would use again.


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

morkfromork said:


> I just brought my Fellow Ode from them. Ordered on Tuesday afternoon and it was despatched on Wednesday and delivered on Thursday. Great service and communication.


 Unfortunately I had to send my Ode back as it had a couple of faults with really loud buzzing and jamming up all the time. To there credit Machina arranged collection for it to be inspected and then when it was authorised to be refunded it was done quickly and without any fuss. Customer service how it should be.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

I ordered a Rocket Appartamento which they had on offer and a few other bits including coffee. As they bench test machines begire shipping I got the other bits in 2 days even though I was happy to wait. The machine came on a mini pallet and extremely well packed and wrapped. I was a little worried as a long trip from Edinburgh to Wokingham but due to the great packaging it was fine.


----------

